# Ani to, ani to vs. Ani tego, ani tego



## zaffy

Która forma jest poprawna, bo zgłupiałem jak zacząłem sobie w kółko powtarzać?   

A: Chcesz gruszkę czy banana?
B: Ani to, ani to. / Ani tego, ani tego


----------



## uszanka

Ja bym powiedziała: Ani to, ani to.


----------



## Ben Jamin

uszanka said:


> Ja bym powiedziała: Ani to, ani to.


Czy to znaczy, że mówisz też "nie chcę gruszkę, ani banan"?


----------



## zaffy

Tak mi się właśnie wydawało, że ta odpowiedź to skrót od "Nie chcę ani gruszki, ani banana", czyli "ani tego, ani tego". Jednak chyba większość Polaków powie niepoprawnie "ani to, ani to"


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy to znaczy, że mówisz też "nie chcę gruszkę, ani banan"?


A czy zdanie z opuszczonymi fragmentami musi zachowywać formy gramatyczne zdania innego. Np. Firma Łucznik była kiepska, ale Łucznik był kiepski. 

Też bym powiedział "ani to ani to", (choć dopełniacz też nie budzi mojego sprzeciwu) albo w wersji pełniejszej "nie chce ani tego ani tego".


----------



## uszanka

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy to znaczy, że mówisz też "nie chcę gruszkę, ani banan"?
> 
> Brak logiki.  Powinno być: Nie chcę gruszka, ani banan".


Spodziewałam się takiego komentarza. 
Ale z drugiej strony pokazując komuś gruszkę i banana, zapytamy:
"Chcesz to, czy to?", a nie: "Chcesz tego, czy tego"?
Wiem, że "chcieć" łączy się z dopełniaczem, ale w wielu wypadkach brzmi to źle, jak "ani tego, ani tego".


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Powiedziałbym "Ani jedno, ani drugie".


----------



## Poland91pl

Zdecydowanie " ani to, ani to"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Poland91pl said:


> Zdecydowanie " ani to, ani to"


Czyli "nie chcę to"?


----------



## rotan

Mimo, iż potocznie zdecydowana większość odpowiedziałaby "Ani to, ani to" (w tym zapewne i ja), to myślę że użytkownik Ben Jamin chciał przekazać, że w języku polskim chcieć możemy zarówno coś jak i czegoś, ale nie chcieć - jak by nie patrzeć - już tylko czegoś.
Tak samo jak np. jeśli zrobiłem, to coś; jeśli nie zrobiłem, to czegoś...
Co innego w pytaniu o ogólne preferencje, a nie bieżącą ochotę, np. "Banan czy jabłko?" - tutaj odpowiedź "Ani to, ani to." jest zdecydowanie lepsza.


----------

